# Help Vader has parvo!



## Kkonradi (Aug 5, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed my baby Vader had lost all interest in eating and by this morning he had watery diarrhea. Took him to the vet and he tested positive for parvo. I'm having to do the at home care kit with fluids given under the skin and two pills given orally. I'll be reviewing a call later about the blood work. Please any and all advice and prayers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

HEre is a self help guide: Self Help Guides - Amber Technology

You should immediately order Parvaid and have it shipped overnight: Parvaid


----------



## Kkonradi (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you, I'll defiantly look in to that. So far he's just sleeping. He still is drinking on his own and hasn't vomited since last night. Just the watery stool this morning and the lethargy.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Sending prayers to Vadar, and hugs for you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Coconut water (pure brands - no preservatives) to replenish electrolytes 
"Seacure" to repair digestive tract and deliver amino acids that help repair cells w/o having to go through the digestive process that is currently taxed...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending my prayers for Vader's a speedy recovery.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thinking of your pup. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Kkonradi (Aug 5, 2014)

Vet said his blood work looks good for a puppy with parvo. He had continued to drink fluids and not vomit all day. Still very lethargic but is more responsive than this morning.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a feeling from the first post but I was hoping I was wrong Is there a reason you are doing treatment at home versus at the vet? Do you have other dogs or other dogs visiting? Besides taking care of thd pup, lots of cleaning needs to be done so not to pass it to other dogs. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Vader. How old is he? Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kkonradi (Aug 5, 2014)

I unfortunately had lost my job a few weeks back and only just started a new one at the beginning of this week. The at home is all I can afford. He seems to be responding well to it though. Still no vomiting this morning, he was also up on his feet wagging his tail to go outside, and he's still drinking on his own. 
He's 15 weeks old.
And there is one other dog here, we have been keeping Vader completely isolated and lots of cleaning to make sure no spreading.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

New Protocol Gives Parvo Puppies a Fighting Chance When Owners Can?t Afford Hospitalization

If your other dog is vaccinated, they should be fairly safe. 

Please check that out and good luck to Vader.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

When my wife's dog caught parvo, she just kept giving it pedi light to keep it hydrated


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did you get the Parvaid? It really works -- there are people on this board who have successfully used it for puppies with parvo.


----------



## Kkonradi (Aug 5, 2014)

The parvaid would not have showed up till Monday so we didn't get it. Vader is doing much better. He even ate today! His energy is also way up, I think we may just be pulling through this.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Been thinking about Vader. Hope the poor baby's doing okay.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Kkonradi said:


> The parvaid would not have showed up till Monday so we didn't get it. Vader is doing much better. He even ate today! His energy is also way up, I think we may just be pulling through this.



That's great! Thank you for the update.


----------

